# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Άλλα θέματα της Ναυτιλίας > Πολεμικό Ναυτικό >  Αρματαγωγά  τύπου  LST1  &  LST542

## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Α)Γ ΙΚΑΡΙΑ.jpgA)Γ  ΡΟΔΟΣ.jpg πηγή: Πολεμικό Ναυτικό

Το A/Γ IKAΡΙΑ L154 μαζί με το ΚΡΗΤΗ ανήκαν στην υποκλάση LST542 ενώ το A/Γ ΡΟΔΟΣ L157 στην αρχική LST1 μαζί με άλλα 6. Ανεξάρτητα από εκδοχή,αυτά τα πλοία-βετεράνοι του Β' Παγκ.Πολέμου ουσιαστικά ήταν τα ίδια κ οι όποιες ορατές διαφορές ΟΛΩΝ μεταξύ τους αφορούσαν περισσότερο τον οπλισμό κ τα ραντάρ.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Α/Γ Ικαρία L154 από ενθύμιο απολυτηρίου του 1977-78 που υπηρέτησε ο φίλος μου Αλέκος.

L 154 ΙΚΑΡΙΑ.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Eίναι εν πλω με σημαιοστολισμό, σίγουρα σε Επιθεώρηση του Στόλου από τον Πρόεδρο της Δημοκρατίας κάπου στον Σαρωνικό η οποία γινόταν παλιά στην Ναυτική Εβδομάδα κ στη συνέχεια τα πλοία κατέπλεαν στο Φάληρο.

----------


## Takerman

L172 ΛΕΣΒΟΣ
l172-1b.jpg

Ομολογώ ότι δεν ήξερα ότι ήταν το μοναδικό ελληνικό πολεμικό πλοίο που ήταν στην Κύπρο το 1974 κατά την απόβαση και μάλιστα ενεπλάκη στην Πάφο. Παραθέτω ένα link στο youtube που νομίζω πρέπει να το δείτε. Αποτελείται από 5 κομμάτια. Θα χαρείτε από την δράση του πλοίου, αλλά θα θυμώσετε και θα στεναχωρηθείτε από την αντιμετώπιση που είχε από το κράτος μέχρι και σχετικά πρόσφατα.
Η ιστορία *εδώ*.

----------


## Ellinis

Όπως γράφεις, το πλοίο όχι μόνο υποστήριξε της ελληνοκυπριακές θέσεις αλλά δημιούργησε την εντύπωση οτι ο ελληνικός στόλος είχε επέμβει με αποτέλεσμα σε αναζήτηση του οι Τούρκοι πιλότοι να βυθίσουν το δικό τους αντιτορπιλικό Kocatepe και να προκαλέσουν ζημιές σε άλλα δυο.
Περισσότερα μπορείτε να διαβάσετε σε ένα άρθρο εδώ ή ένα άλλο εδώ.
Στο ΛΕΣΒΟΣ είχα κάνει μερικές βάρδιες "κλίμακα" το 1998, όταν ήταν παροπλισμένο και σε κακά χάλια στο Ναύσταθμο Σαλαμίνας. Από τότε και οι δυο φωτογραφίες:

lesvos-1.jpg lesvos-5.jpg

----------


## manolis2

Nα προσθεσω στο καλο ποστ εδω, μια σπανιοτατη φωτογραφια Ελληνικου LST ενω μεταφερει ελληνικο LCT ! 


http://www.navsource.org/archives/10/16/1016108603.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Αναφέρει ποιά είναι.
Αυτό εφαρμοζόταν από τους Αμερικάνους αλλά από τους δικούς μας σε τι έκταση δεν γνωρίζω.Υπηρέτησα στα αρματαγωγά το 1982 ( το θεωρώ τιμή μου) αλλά κάτι τέτοιο δεν γινόταν τότε, αφού τους είχαν προσθέσει άλλα 2 ΑΒΑΚ.Από τις 2 αποχρώσεις του γκρι,την διαμόρφωση του ΙΚΑΡΙΑ κ την γραμματοσειρά των αριθμών, η φωτό πρέπει να είναι αρχές-μέσα δεκαετίας 60.
Ήταν που ήταν που ήταν...καλοτάξιδα τα Α/Γ :Single Eye: ,φανταστείτε πως θα πήγαιναν με την παντόφλα επάνω :Uncomfortableness: .

----------


## manolis2

Η μεταφορα LCT και απο (ειδικα τροποποιημενα) αρματαγωγα LST , εφαρμοζόταν από τους Αμερικάνους αναγκαστικα διοτι τα μικρα  LCT  δεν ειχαν ωκεανιες δυνατοτητες -οπως τα LST- και καπως επρεπε να φθασουν στα υπερποντια θεατρα αποβασεων, μια και τα πλοια-δεξαμενες LSD ηταν λιγα για να κανουν ωκεανια ταξιδια μεταφορας τους. Μαλιστα ενας στολισκος  αφορτων LCT  που διαταχθηκε το '43 ή το '44 να κανει ανοικτο πλου στον Ειρηνικο μεταξυ νησιων , ειχε τρομερες απωλειες σκαφων και ανθρωπων απο τη θαλασσοταραχη...
Στο ΠΝ δεν πρεπει να υπηρχε τετοια αναγκη, το Αιγαιο ειναι σαφως πιο κλειστη θαλασσα με πολλα κοντινα αγκυροβολια, εξαλλου 2 ή 3 LCT μπορουσαν να μεταφερθουν και με το Δ/Π (LSD) Ναυκρατουσα*. 
*Ειναι πολυ πιθανο η συγκεκριμενη φωτο να τραβηχθηκε οταν παρελαβαν το αρματαγωγο απο ΗΠΑ και διαπλεαν τον Ατλαντικο για την Ελλάδα , χωρις να αποκλειουμε τιποτε. Πιθανως να ηταν και το μοναδικο με τετοια δυνατοτητα στο ΠΝ.  
Υπηρέτησα στον ΕΣ, αλλα ειπαμε, πολεμικοκαραβολατρης!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Η μεταφορα LCT και απο (ειδικα τροποποιημενα) αρματαγωγα LST , εφαρμοζόταν από τους Αμερικάνους αναγκαστικα διοτι τα μικρα  LCT  δεν ειχαν ωκεανιες δυνατοτητες -οπως τα LST- και καπως επρεπε να φθασουν στα υπερποντια θεατρα αποβασεων, μια και τα πλοια-δεξαμενες LSD ηταν λιγα για να κανουν ωκεανια ταξιδια μεταφορας τους. 
> Στο ΠΝ δεν πρεπει να υπηρχε τετοια αναγκη, το Αιγαιο ειναι σαφως πιο κλειστη θαλασσα με πολλα κοντινα αγκυροβολια, εξαλλου 2 ή 3 LCT μπορουσαν να μεταφερθουν και με το Δ/Π (LSD) Ναυκρατουσα*. 
> 
> *Ειναι πολυ πιθανο η συγκεκριμενη φωτο να τραβηχθηκε οταν παρελαβαν το αρματαγωγο απο ΗΠΑ και διαπλεαν τον Ατλαντικο για την Ελλάδα , χωρις να αποκλειουμε τιποτε. Πιθανως να ηταν και το μοναδικο με τετοια δυνατοτητα στο ΠΝ.


Υπάρχει θέμα, Αρματαγωγά τυπου LST1/542. Aπλώς το ΣΥΡΟΣ είναι ειδική περίπτωση.Νομίζω οι mods θα μεταφέρουν το ποστ.

Επαναλαμβάνω,καλό θα είναι να χρησιμοποιούμε τις ελληνικές συντμήσεις κ ορολογία:
LCΤ-LCU  Α/Β Αποβατικά,στην Ελλάδα δεν κάνουμε διάκριση μεταξύ αρμάτων κ γενικής χρήσης αφού είναι το ίδιο ουσιαστικά.
LSD  Δ/Π (πολύ σωστά) Δεξαμενόπλοιο,πιστεύω κ LPD να είχαμε πάλι έτσι θα το λέγαμε. Ο όρος στο εμπορικό ναυτικό σημαίνει πετρελαιοφόρο.  :Fat: 

Το ίδιο σκέφθηκα κ εγώ αλλά το μεν ΣΙΦΝΟΣ παραλήφθηκε Ιανουάριο 1959,το δε ΙΚΑΡΙΑ Αύγουστο 1960.

----------


## manolis2

OK, 40 χρονια καθυστερηση δεν ειναι και τοσο πολλα για να τιμηθει ο κυβερνητης Χανδρινος για την πολεμικη δραση του "Λεσβος" στην Κυπρο... 
https://limitofadvance.wordpress.com...C%CE%B5%CE%B9/

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

[QUOTE=manolis2;558983]OK, 40 χρονια καθυστερηση δεν ειναι και τοσο πολλα για να τιμηθει ο κυβερνητης Χανδρινος για την πολεμικη δραση του "Λεσβος" στην Κυπρο... 
https://limitofadvance.wordpress.com...C%CE%B5%CE%B9/[/QUOTE
Κάλλιο αργά παρά ποτέ...Θυμάσαι πόσα χρόνια πέρασαν γιά να γράψουν την λέξη ΚΥΠΡΟΣ στα battle honours στον Άγνωστο Στρατιώτη;;
Στην Ελλάδα είμαστε :Uncomfortableness: .

----------


## manolis2

Κατσε, τωρα θυμηθηκα, ειχε "τιμηθει" και παλαιοτερα ο Χανδρινος, εν ζωη και εν υπηρεσια στο ΠΝ. Με μεταθεση στην Τουρκία...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Κατσε, τωρα θυμηθηκα, ειχε "τιμηθει" και παλαιοτερα ο Χανδρινος, εν ζωη και εν υπηρεσια στο ΠΝ. Με μεταθεση στην Τουρκία...


Ήταν ναυτικός ακόλουθος στην Άγκυρα.Σκοτώθηκε σε τροχαίο στη Θράκη.Σύμπτωση;

----------


## τοξοτης

Να προσθέσω ένα βιντεάκι σχετικό με το πλοίο που βρήκα στο you tube

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GPzpFzIf_l8

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Μια εκπαιδευτική ταινία του 1944 που δίχνει πως ηαν τα πλόια στον πόλεμο πριν τις (ελάχιστες) μεταπολεμικές μετασκευές και την χρήση τους. Βέπουμε και το ανσνσερ που ανφέρει ο ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ σε προήγούμενι μήνυμα.

----------


## Ellinis

Δυο φωτογραφίες από το κατάστρωμα του παροπλισμένου ΛΕΣΒΟΣ, τραβηγμένες με αρκετό άγχος στα τέλη του 1997 στον Ναύαταθμο. Το τελευταίο πλοίο του Πολεμικού Ναυτικού που χρησιμοποίησε τα όπλα του εναντίον πραγματικών στόχων και μάλιστα με μεγάλη επιτυχία.

lesvos-2.jpg
lesvos-3.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Δυο φωτογραφίες από το κατάστρωμα του παροπλισμένου ΛΕΣΒΟΣ, τραβηγμένες με αρκετό άγχος στα τέλη του 1997 στον Ναύαταθμο. Το τελευταίο πλοίο του Πολεμικού Ναυτικού που χρησιμοποίησε τα όπλα του εναντίον πραγματικών στόχων και μάλιστα με μεγάλη επιτυχία.
> 
> lesvos-2.jpg
> lesvos-3.jpg


Πραγματικά ντοκουμέντα φιλε.Δεξιά διακρίνεται το ΜΠ ΕΒΡΟΣ. Είναι δεμένα στην νησίδα Αγ.Γεώργιος όπου θα έκανες κάποια βάρδια!

----------


## Ellinis

H βάρδια ήταν στο ΛΕΣΒΟΣ. Ηταν για λίγους μήνες δεμένο εκεί υποτίθεται για να πάρουν ανταλλακτικά για το ακόμη ενεργό ΣΥΡΟΣ.

----------

